
2019’s Top Machine and Deep Learning Research Papers - mwitiderrick
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/2019s-top-machine-and-deep-learning-research-papers-1ec363f29e85
======
visarga
The title is misleading. It's just a list of paper the author liked.

> I wanted to take a moment to highlight the ones that I found most
> interesting

~~~
jointpdf
Try this for something more objective: [http://www.arxiv-
sanity.com/top?timefilter=year&vfilter=all](http://www.arxiv-
sanity.com/top?timefilter=year&vfilter=all)

~~~
toxik
While that certainly gives some signal among the noise, it is also heavily
skewed towards Twitterable papers. Clickbaity papers fare better.

~~~
jointpdf
I think the rankings are based on the papers that people save. There is a
separate page for Twitter based rankings, which seems noisier (ie top paper
from the last month is about Hearthstone). It does seem that
survey/review/tutorial type papers are slightly over represented.

No ranked list is ever perfect, but this passes the eye test IMO.

~~~
toxik
Ah I’ve been reading the wrong list!

------
angry_octet
Quite a bold take given NIPS is on right now. The slides are linked from the
schedule:
[https://nips.cc/Conferences/2019/Schedule](https://nips.cc/Conferences/2019/Schedule)

I would take me a week just to skim the ones I'm interested in.

------
wswope
Anyone able to speak to the ease of use/maturity of OpenPose? I've been
considering a hobby project for video-based analysis of tennis matches and it
seems like it'd be the perfect tool.

------
SomaticPirate
Hmm, can someone explain to me why this has a non-Medium link in Hacker News
but goes to a Medium webpage?

~~~
Atheb
You used to be able to use a custom domain name on your Medium blog I think

